# Cigar Factory - New Orleans Plantation Reserve Lonsdale Cigar Review - Pleasantly Surprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cigar Factory - New Orleans Plantation Reserve Lonsdale Cigar Review - Pleasantly Surprised*

Cigar is mild, yet has enough flavor to satisfy.
fairly unique flavor with a slight floral undertone. Good balance, with complex flavor nuances. G...

Read the full review here: Cigar Factory - New Orleans Plantation Reserve Lonsdale Cigar Review - Pleasantly Surprised


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

The Robusto in the Plantation Reserva was the cigar that kicked off my obsession. Im glad you liked it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr.Friday said:


> The Robusto in the Plantation Reserva was the cigar that kicked off my obsession. Im glad you liked it.


Same here. Plantation Reserve Robusto was one of my first cigars, and the one that really got me interested. My tastes have changed, I don't smoke many Connecticuts anymore, but I still like having one of these on occasion for old times sake :biggrin1: The Tres Hermanos is also very good.


----------

